# New to the game. Need help!!!



## Nathan Shaffer (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys! My names nate and im newer to the bodybuilding world. Plan on doing full body workouts for my workouts and wondering what source i should use. Was seeing good reviews on steroidsfax.com and was wondering if it was gtg??? Also need help on what I should order as well as the amount and cycle length. My goals are to try to pack on as much lean muscle as possible as well as something that will last. I really need some help so please help a newb out! Thanks for your help.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 16, 2014)

Read up my friend. Read the stickies in the new members area and read a lot of threads. Everything you're asking has been answered many times before and you'll find your answers when you read the threads. It's not proper to ask for a source on here. I would imagine however, if you put in your due diligence, if you read enough you may run across your answer  to that question as well. In other words, stop being such a lazy fucking asshole and do your research gdi!


----------



## Nathan Shaffer (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry like I said new to all this thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Nathan Shaffer (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok sorry for the first question, Let me try that again. Im 28, and around 185 with about 13-15% bodyfat. Ive been working out for around a year and a half now. Just really started to get my routines and diet down but it looks like this
*6 a.m. Breakfast-  * 3 eggs 


           1 cup fiber one 
1/2 cup of milk 

1 banana 



*9 a.m. Snack-* 
1/2 cup whole grain rice 

1/2 cup of beans  

1 cup of veggies 

1 tuna sandwich 


*12 p.m. lunch- * 
1/2cup whole grain rice 

1/2 cup of beans 

1 cup of veggies 

1/2 cup of cottage cheese 

1 hamburger w/mustard, lettuce, tomato, onion 

1 orange 


*3 p.m. Snack-* 
1/2 cup whole grain rice 

1/2 cup of beans 

1 cup of veggies  

1 chicken breast 


*6 p.m. Dinner-* 
1/2 cup of whole grain rice 

1/2 cup of beans 

1 spinach salad 

1 cup of veggies 

1 salmon patty w/cheese 

1 apple 


*9 p.m. Snack-* 
1/2 cup of milk 

1/2 cup whole grain rice 

1/2 cup of beans 

1 pack of raisins  


               1 scoop of protein
â??*Monday, Wednesday, Friday(Full Body)* *Chest*-Bench Press, 5 sets @ 8-10 reps(Barbell)  

*Legs*-Squats, 5 sets @ 8-10 reps(Barbell) 

*Back*-Deadlift, 5 sets @ 8-10 reps(Barbell) 

          Pulldowns. 5 sets @ 8-10 reps(Machine) 

 

*Tuesday, Thursday(Abs)* 

Weighted Sit Up, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 

Weighted Crunches, 3 sets @8-10 reps 

Leg Lifts, 3 sets @ 25 reps 

 

*Saturday(Arms)* 

*Biceps*-Barbell Curl, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 
  Barbell Preacher Curl, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 

  Seated Dumbell Curl, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 


*Triceps*-Close Grip Bench Press, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 
    Overhead Dumbell Extensions, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 

    Cable Push Down, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 




*Sunday(Shoulders)* 

Behind The Neck Press, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 

Barbell Chins, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 

Side Lat Raises, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 

Dumbell Shrugs, 3 sets @ 8-10 reps 




My goals are to get a really nice size then cut down. So any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Riles (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Nathan Shaffer (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## palufitness (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys  I joined the forum a couple of weeks ago. It's been great hearing other peoples stories and transformation. 


My goal is to get down to 90kg by December, currently weighing 100kg. 
I'm committed myself to training 5 days a week. Incorporating both aerobic and resistance training. 
I feel I've got the training down pat. But would love some new recipes.? Any suggestions??


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nathan Shaffer said:


> Hi guys! My names nate and im newer to the bodybuilding world. Plan on doing full body workouts for my workouts and wondering what source i should use. Was seeing good reviews on steroidsfax.com and was wondering if it was gtg??? Also need help on what I should order as well as the amount and cycle length. My goals are to try to pack on as much lean muscle as possible as well as something that will last. I really need some help so please help a newb out! Thanks for your help.



You gotta put some damn effort into this yourself.

New to bodybuilding.....jumping right on gear?

You need to earn your treat you lazy fuck.


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------

